# Dog gets beat up by a deer.



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2010)

D:

[video=youtube;AtY4U4waKNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtY4U4waKNU[/video]


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

That bitch got curb stomped.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

Ray William Johnson.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder how that dog is doing =/. Also wheres my pancake mix?


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I wonder how that dog is doing =/. Also wheres my pancake mix?


 I'm going to use that next time that happens.  YOUR GOD LIED TO US! WHERE IS OUR GOD DAMN PANCAKE MIX?!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 22, 2010)

I would only do that if people around watching saw that vid. Would be pretty akward if they didnt get it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2010)

oh hey, my dog gets beaten up by another huge animal! lets just scream in panic which doesnt do shit! =D
MORON! DX


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 22, 2010)

*laughs*


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 22, 2010)

Was that cat stalking the fawn?  Why didn't the doe stomp the cat first?  The dog was a good 10 -15 from the fawn, but the cat was right on top of it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Already a thread on this >:[


----------



## Marley (Jun 22, 2010)

Sad. This is why we don't let our pets wander freely outside, especially when there are wild animals nearby.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww even the kitty got chased away at the end


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

for a sec I Thought Neer beat up a dog,


----------

